# Interior Paint Combo Advice



## Hages (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,
I hope you can help on advice on how to deal with this fireplace wall in the living room that integrates into a soffit. This is a new construction home and there won't be crown mouldings.

I was thinking to have the fireplace wall a different color(darker tone) but the problem is the soffit sort of flows into it.

I may add a fireplace mantle but for the moment, do you think it is a good idea to have a different color for the fireplace wall(including the wraparound adjacent wall)?

Perhap to separate the soffit from the fireplace wall by creating a line? Should I leave the vertical wall of the soffit wall to blend into the ceiling or match the main body of the living room walls?

PHOTO:
http://www.pbase.com/hages/image/81824684/original

Thanks for your help, I couldn't find an interior design forum site.


----------



## Hages (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone with suggestions?

The right side of the fireplace will be a built-in bookcase.

The wall to the right is where the lcd flatscreen tv will hang.

PHOTO:
http://www.pbase.com/hages/image/81824685


----------



## ciera (Jun 24, 2007)

Three colors. Darkest on the fireplace wall and the vertical wall of the soffit that flows into it, all the way across. Medium color on the wall where your tv will be, and on the wall where the bookcase goes. Lightest color on the ceiling AND on the horizontal wall of the soffit.

The colors you have look good, just pick a deep accent color. Burgundy maybe, or chocolate if you're daring.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Gee some designers should be shot. Why do builders do these things?

Seems to me you can solve a couple of problems if you build the bookcase around the TV on the wall where that bulkhead is and build it out as far or as close to as you can get away with, the edge of the bulkhead. Then you could put a piece of moulding between the bookcase and bulkhead and the bulkhead and ceiling if you wanted (which would make it look like a custom built in too). Essentially it would take the bulkhead away. I'm attaching a very bad drawing of what I mean.


----------



## Hages (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, great ideas!

The built-in cabinetry was talked about and I am afraid to implement it as this is a "spec" house to be resold.

But...it does look good.

There are IKEA systems I could also use as well, even a office bookcase that slips neatly into the wall space by the fireplace.

Thanks all.


----------

